# durée de vie Imac G5



## romain31000 (30 Décembre 2005)

bonjour à tous,
j'ai mon Imac g5 depuis 1 an maintenant,il tourne aussi bien qu'au 1er jour mis a part la roulette qui se met en marche de temps en temps.Alors je me demandais combien de temps un mac pouvait tourné aussi bien,pcq venant du monde PC je me souviens que mon ancien PC avait déja beaucoup de mal au bout d'un an.
A ce qui sont Macuser depuis un certain temps, dite moi combien de temps vous avez gardé vos anciennes machines


----------



## Mille Sabords (30 Décembre 2005)

Salut,
moi aussi j'ai un imac G5,
je dirais que son espérance de vie est d'au moins 5 ans, d'ici là il sera obsolète,
quant à la roue qui tourne as tu assez de RAM ? as tu assez d'espace disque libre ?
répares tu les autorisations (applications/utlitaires/réparer les autorisations en sélectionnant un disque) ?
A+


----------



## romain31000 (30 Décembre 2005)

Mille Sabords a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> moi aussi j'ai un imac G5,
> je dirais que son espérance de vie est d'au moins 5 ans, d'ici là il sera obsolète,
> quant à la roue qui tourne as tu assez de RAM ? as tu assez d'espace disque libre ?
> ...


J'ai 512 de RAM mais parfois la roue tourne quelques secondes qd je démarre safari alors qu'aucune autres application ne tourne.le DD est de 80go, la j'ai 37go de libre et pour les autorisations, non je ne l'ai jamais fait


----------



## romain31000 (30 Décembre 2005)

j'ai réparé les autorisations,voila!
merci


----------



## NightWalker (30 Décembre 2005)

Regardes aussi la grille inférieure de ton iMac si elle n'est pas trop bouchée par des saletés... J'avais remarqué que mon iMac G5 acheté en dec 2004 avait fait beaucoup de bruit aussi. Je me suis aperçu après que c'est cette grille qui était complètement obstruée. Il est redevenu très silencieux maintenant que la grille est propre...


----------



## HmJ (30 Décembre 2005)

Mille Sabords a dit:
			
		

> applications/utlitaires/réparer les autorisations en sélectionnant un disque



??? C'est ou ? Je suis sur un Tiger anglais, je n'ai pas trouve.


----------



## romain31000 (30 Décembre 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Regardes aussi la grille inférieure de ton iMac si elle n'est pas trop bouchée par des saletés... J'avais remarqué que mon iMac G5 acheté en dec 2004 avait fait beaucoup de bruit aussi. Je me suis aperçu après que c'est cette grille qui était complètement obstruée. Il est redevenu très silencieux maintenant que la grille est propre...


et pour la débouchée faut démonter?


----------



## romain31000 (30 Décembre 2005)

HmJ a dit:
			
		

> ??? C'est ou ? Je suis sur un Tiger anglais, je n'ai pas trouve.


je suis pas mauvais en anglais mais je pense pas que ma traduction pourai t'aider
désolé


----------



## romain31000 (30 Décembre 2005)

si je peux garder mon imac jusqu'en 2009 alors mon investissement auraété trés rentable!! 
mais d'ici la c'est sur qu'on sera au moins sur mac os x.7 et je pense pas que mon Imac pourra le faire tourné lol


----------



## yul (30 Décembre 2005)

Mon iMac G4 tourne 24 h sur 24 depuis mars 2002, sans aucun soucis... Je touche du bois, mais j'espère bientôt passer sur G5, mon G4 feras la joie de mes enfants...


----------



## supermoquette (30 Décembre 2005)

Tu n'as pas besoin de changer de système non plus jusqu'en 2009 



			
				HmJ a dit:
			
		

> ??? C'est ou ? Je suis sur un Tiger anglais, je n'ai pas trouve.


/Applications/Utilities/Disk utility and then Repair permissions, isn't it ?


----------



## romain31000 (30 Décembre 2005)

yul a dit:
			
		

> Mon iMac G4 tourne 24 h sur 24 depuis mars 2002, sans aucun soucis... Je touche du bois, mais j'espère bientôt passer sur G5, mon G4 feras la joie de mes enfants...


si mon G5 pouvait tourner aussi bien pendant autant de temps j'en serai ravi


----------



## kathy h (30 Décembre 2005)

J'ai un iMac G5 depuis 1 an et il tourne de la même manière qu'au début : je répare les autorisations règulièrement, je vide les caches, je lance les scripts de maintenance régulièrement ect...
J'ai 1 GO de RAM et je pense mettre 1 GO de plus pour être tranquille car même avec 1 GO je " swap à 512 assez souvent : il me manque donc au moins 512 Mo de Ram . 



j'ai aussi un iMac G3 depuis 1999 et il marche toujours très bien : il est sous panther


----------



## Sly54 (30 Décembre 2005)

romain31000 a dit:
			
		

> bonjour à tous,
> j'ai mon Imac g5 depuis 1 an maintenant,il tourne aussi bien qu'au 1er jour mis a part la roulette qui se met en marche de temps en temps.Alors je me demandais combien de temps un mac pouvait tourné aussi bien,pcq venant du monde PC je me souviens que mon ancien PC avait déja beaucoup de mal au bout d'un an.
> A ce qui sont Macuser depuis un certain temps, dite moi combien de temps vous avez gardé vos anciennes machines



Salut à toi,

J'ai un PM 8600 (!) acheté en oct 1997, et il tourne tjs aussi bien. Même son disque dur d'origine est tjs là.
Je l'ai laissé avec un Mac OS 9.2, et j'ai laissé les applications de son "époque" dessus.

Sly54


----------



## DandyWarhol (30 Décembre 2005)

Moi j'aime bien faire le ménage en formattant mon disque dur une fois par an au moins. Je sais pas si je fais bien, mais ça permet à mon avis de ne pas laisser s'accumuler des fichiers, programmes etc.. qui avec le temps ne servent plus à rien et auxquels je ne pense plus


----------



## romain31000 (30 Décembre 2005)

Tout cela me conforte dans le fait que je vais pouvoir garder mon Imac un petit moment...même s'il est toujours agaçant de voir qu'un an après,pour le meme prix l'imac a un DD de 160go,est doté de 512 de ram,d'une isight,du bluetooth...et tout ça en série!mais je suis très bien avec ce que j'ai,je n'ai pas besoin de plus pour l'instant et tout fonctionne à ravir!!


----------



## NightWalker (30 Décembre 2005)

romain31000 a dit:
			
		

> et pour la débouchée faut démonter?


Non, inutile de démonter. En général, les saletés se sont posées à l'extérieures de la grille. Mais comme c'est aspirer par les ventilos, elles y collent...


----------



## HmJ (31 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> /Applications/Utilities/Disk utility and then Repair permissions, isn't it ?



Merci


----------



## HmJ (31 Décembre 2005)

Bizarre tout de meme ces histoires de reparation de permissions. Mon ordinateur est tout neuf de cette semaine, avec un nouveau disque dur. Je n'ai fait qu'installer quelques widgets pour Dashboard, Toast, iView et Office. Il m'a trouve beaucoup d'erreurs a reparer, notamment sur les widgets et Core. Etrange...


----------



## HmJ (31 Décembre 2005)

... je n'y comprends rien... J'ai relance trois fois le process de reparation de permissions (pas verififcation, mais reparation), il me dit qu'il a tout bien fini (et la liste est longue). Mais si je le relance juste apres ca recommence pareil, comme s'il n'avait rien corrige. Et pareil si je redemarre l'ordinateur. Pourquoi je le fais ? L'ordinateur a perdu en reactivite depuis hier, je trouvais ca bizarre.


----------



## rubren (31 Décembre 2005)

Tente de démarrer depuis ton DVD d'install (Démarrage avec Touche C) et de faire la réparation des autorisations. C'est souvent le cas pour les Widgets entres autres ou tout autres fichiers utilisés par le système sur lequel la réparation des autorisations est innefficace, d'où l'intérêt de démarrer sur un système externe (DVD install ou système disque externe FW...) pour rendre inactif le système de ton DD et ainsi de pouvoir y faire la réparation plus efficacement.

Cela dit si les fichiers en question ne sont que les widgets ce n'est pas bien grave.


----------



## Imaginus (31 Décembre 2005)

Une machine peut durer tres longtemps si tu la traites avec amour et passion. 
Regarde le Falcon de mon avatar, il tourne encore 

Evidement si tu mets tous les derniers softs (dont tu n'exploiteras jamais les nouvelles options a fond)tu peux changer de becane tous les deux ans...


----------



## LedZeFred (31 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour,

Utiliser OnyX, c'est plus pratique et ça fait tout l'entretient !

J'ai un iMac G4 800 17" (Tournesol) depuis janvier 2001, et je touche du bois, RAS, super matos, je l'ai démonté une fois pour nettoyage, ajout de mémoire interne et changement du graveur, pour un Pioneer DV 109, jai aussi démonté entierrement mon clavier pour nettoyage.
Je compte achetter un iMac G5 20", et mon G4 côte encore 800/900¤


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (31 Décembre 2005)

Onyx à créer pas mal de problème dans le temps, et personnelement, je trouve que juste après son passage, mon ordinateur est plus lent..... J'ai plutôt opté pour le couple MacJanitor que j'utilise très rarement et AppleJack que j'utilise lorsque mon système part en vadrouille et que rien ne va plus. J'ai aussi crée un tout petit AppleScript je le lance une fois par semaine environ : Il fait la même chose que MacJanitor, mais éteins ordinateur dès que le travail de maintenance est fini.


L'avantage de AppleJack, c'est que tu n'a pas besoin de démarrer Mac OS X en entier, tu as juste besoin de le démarrer en Single User Mode (Pomme+S au démarrage du Mac); ce qui est particulièrement utile lorsque celui-ci n'arrive plus à se lancer correctement. Il permet de corriger les autorisation, il corrige les préférences corrompues... bref, un bon nombre de choses. Mais c'est en mode texte est donc pas très convivial.

Si AppleJack t'intéresse, mais que tu est un peut pommée, dis le moi.


Voilou;


----------



## NightWalker (31 Décembre 2005)

Ne t'inquiètes pas, ce ne sont pas des messages d'erreur, mais juste pour dire que les réparations ont été effectuées...


----------



## Kilian2 (31 Décembre 2005)

Et j'ai la même chose a chaque réparation


----------



## Gaël (31 Décembre 2005)

frederic87 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Utiliser OnyX, c'est plus pratique et ça fait tout l'entretient !
> 
> ...




Il n'existait pas encore l'imac G4 tournesol en 2001....


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (31 Décembre 2005)

T'as une quantité de matos, ... je suis vachement jaloux.


----------



## LedZeFred (3 Janvier 2006)

Gaël a dit:
			
		

> Il n'existait pas encore l'imac G4 tournesol en 2001....



Bonjour,
Oui tu as raison Gaël en fait je l'ai eu en 08/2002  :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (3 Janvier 2006)

Depuis 5 mètres environ 0.58 seconde


----------

